# My 200SX pics



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

There are pictures of my 98 200SX in my website (url in my sig). Give me some feedback if you like.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking good, man! I love the GT-R kit.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

luv it ---another ILL white B14...I think the white B14 is the dominant color on the boards...

WE RUN THIS>>>>lol


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Perfect!!! IT is very clean!!!Smooth keep it up,and do no more to body.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2002)

sentragtr20 said:


> *Perfect!!! IT is very clean!!!Smooth keep it up,and do no more to body. *


Oh trust me, it's done...


----------

